
Ask HN: Is Intel with its C++ or a user violating the GNU license? - acqq
Intel C++ for Linux, as far as I understand, uses libstdc++ for which the license https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gcc.gnu.org&#x2F;onlinedocs&#x2F;libstdc++&#x2F;manual&#x2F;license.html specifically names which &quot;compilation process&quot; is &quot;eligible&quot; for a non-GPL exception to be allowed. My understanding is that Intel&#x27;s compiler is <i>not</i> eligible (and not GPL). Who is then violating the license, Intel, the user using it, or both? What&#x27;s your understanding?
======
lucozade
The relevant part of that license is

> A Compilation Process is "Eligible" if it is done using GCC, alone or with
> other GPL-compatible software, or if it is done without using any work based
> on GCC.

I'm going to hazard a guess that the Intel C++ compiler suite falls in the
latter category.

~~~
acqq
On Windows, maybe, on Linux, I can't see that it's "done without using any
work based on GCC."

